# See if a date of a photo has been manipulated?



## Niklas Ericson (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a photo from 2007  and I suspect the date of the photo have been manipulated.
The photo was taken with a Canon Powershot A620 and the it was modified 2007-05-24 but that is not relevant, it´s the day it was taken that matters.
The photo is not the original from the camera,it´s a saved copy.
Is it possible to read some hidden data or use a software to find out the real date?
Thank´s.

 Filesize: [1869934] Bytes

Start Offset: 0x00000000
*** Marker: SOI (xFFD8) ***
OFFSET: 0x00000000

*** Marker: APP0 (xFFE0) ***
OFFSET: 0x00000002
Length = 16
Identifier = [JFIF]
version = [1.2]
density = 180 x 180 DPI (dots per inch)
thumbnail = 0 x 0

*** Marker: APP1 (xFFE1) ***
OFFSET: 0x00000014
Length = 9324
Identifier = [Exif]
Identifier TIFF = 0x[49492A00 08000000]
Endian = Intel (little)
TAG Mark x002A = 0x002A

EXIF IFD0 @ Absolute 0x00000026
Dir Length = 0x000A
[Make ] = "Canon"
[Model ] = "Canon PowerShot A620"
[Orientation ] = 1 = Row 0: top, Col 0: left
[XResolution ] = 180/1
[YResolution ] = 180/1
[ResolutionUnit ] = Inch
[Software ] = "Adobe Photoshop CS Windows"
[DateTime ] = "2007:05:24 17:41:22"
[YCbCrPositioning ] = Centered
[ExifOffset ] = @ 0x00E0
Offset to Next IFD = 0x00000410

EXIF IFD1 @ Absolute 0x0000042E
Dir Length = 0x0006
[Compression ] = JPEG
[XResolution ] = 72/1
[YResolution ] = 72/1
[ResolutionUnit ] = Inch
[JpegIFOffset ] = @ +0x046E = @ 0x048C
[JpegIFByteCount ] = 0x[00001FF6] / 8182
Offset to Next IFD = 0x00000000

EXIF SubIFD @ Absolute 0x000000FE
Dir Length = 0x001E
[ExposureTime ] = 1/1000 s
[FNumber ] = F4.0
[ExifVersion ] = 02.20
[DateTimeOriginal ] = "2007:05:03 13:29:51"
[DateTimeDigitized ] = "2007:05:03 13:29:51"
[ComponentsConfiguration ] = [Y Cb Cr .]
[CompressedBitsPerPixel ] = 2/1
[ShutterSpeedValue ] = 319/32
[ApertureValue ] = 128/32
[ExposureBiasValue ] = 0.00 eV
[MaxApertureValue ] = 116/32
[MeteringMode ] = Pattern
[Flash ] = Flash did not fire
[FocalLength ] = 22 mm
[UserComment ] = ""
[FlashPixVersion ] = 01.00
[ColorSpace ] = sRGB
[ExifImageWidth ] = 0x[00000C00] / 3072
[ExifImageHeight ] = 0x[00000900] / 2304
[ExifInteroperabilityOffset ] = @ 0x03D8
[FocalPlaneXResolution ] = 3072000/284
[FocalPlaneYResolution ] = 2304000/213
[FocalPlaneResolutionUnit ] = Inch
[SensingMethod ] = One-chip color area sensor
[FileSource ] = DSC
[CustomRendered ] = Normal process
[ExposureMode ] = Auto exposure
[WhiteBalance ] = Auto white balance
[DigitalZoomRatio ] = 3072/3072
[SceneCaptureType ] = Standard

EXIF InteropIFD @ Absolute 0x000003F6
Dir Length = 0x0004
[InteroperabilityIndex ] = "R98"
[InteroperabilityVersion ] = 01.00
[RelatedImageWidth ] = 3072
[RelatedImageLength ] = 2304

*** Marker: APP13 (xFFED) ***
OFFSET: 0x00002482
Length = 732
Identifier = [Photoshop 3.0]
8BIM: [0x0404] Name="" Len=[0x02C0] DefinedName="IPTC-NAA record"
IPTC [002:005] Object Name = "CORRECTION-PORTUGAL-BRITAIN-CRIME"
IPTC [002:015] Category = "CLJ"
IPTC [002:020] Supplemental Category = "Crime"
IPTC [002:040] Special Instructions = "CORRECTING SOURCE IN IPCT"
IPTC [002:055] Date Created = "20070524"
IPTC [002:060] Time Created = "152129+0000"
IPTC [002:085] By-line Title = "HO"
IPTC [002:090] City = "Lagos"
IPTC [002:100] Country/Primary Location Code = "PRT"
IPTC [002:101] Country/Primary Location Name = "Portugal"
IPTC [002:103] Original Transmission Reference = "POR01"
IPTC [002:105] Headline = "-"
IPTC [002:110] Credit = "AFP"
IPTC [002:115] Source = "FAMILY HANDOUT"
IPTC [002:116] Copyright Notice = "ImageForum"
IPTC [002:120] Caption/Abstract = "CORRECTING SOURCE IN IPCT:
IPTC [002:122] Writer/Editor = "lfb"
IPTC [002:135] Language Identifier = "EN"
IPTC [002:243] ? = ???

*** Marker: APP1 (xFFE1) ***
OFFSET: 0x00002760
Length = 8065
Identifier = [http://ns.adobe.com/xap/1.0/]
XMP = 
|<?xpacket begin='￯ﾻ﾿' id='W5M0MpCehiHzreSzNTczkc9d'?>
|<x:xmpmeta xmlns:x="adobe:ns:meta/" x:xmptk="XMP toolkit 3.0-28, framework 1.6">
| <rdf:RDF xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#" xmlns:iX="http://ns.adobe.com/iX/1.0/">
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlns:exif="http://ns.adobe.com/exif/1.0/">
| <exif:ExposureTime>1/1000</exif:ExposureTime>
| <exif:FNumber>40/10</exif:FNumber>
| <exif:ExifVersion>0220</exif:ExifVersion>
| <exifateTimeOriginal>2007-05-03T13:29:51+01:00</exifateTimeOriginal>
| <exifateTimeDigitized>2007-05-03T13:29:51+01:00</exifateTimeDigitized>
| <exif:CompressedBitsPerPixel>2/1</exif:CompressedBitsPerPixel>
| <exif:ShutterSpeedValue>319/32</exif:ShutterSpeedValue>
| <exif:ApertureValue>128/32</exif:ApertureValue>
| <exif:ExposureBiasValue>0/3</exif:ExposureBiasValue>
| <exif:MaxApertureValue>116/32</exif:MaxApertureValue>
| <exif:MeteringMode>5</exif:MeteringMode>
| <exif:FocalLength>21709/1000</exif:FocalLength>
| <exif:FlashpixVersion>0100</exif:FlashpixVersion>
| <exif:ColorSpace>1</exif:ColorSpace>
| <exifixelXDimension>3072</exifixelXDimension>
| <exifixelYDimension>2304</exifixelYDimension>
| <exif:FocalPlaneXResolution>3072000/284</exif:FocalPlaneXResolution>
| <exif:FocalPlaneYResolution>2304000/213</exif:FocalPlaneYResolution>
| <exif:FocalPlaneResolutionUnit>2</exif:FocalPlaneResolutionUnit>
| <exif:SensingMethod>2</exif:SensingMethod>
| <exif:FileSource>3</exif:FileSource>
| <exif:CustomRendered>0</exif:CustomRendered>
| <exif:ExposureMode>0</exif:ExposureMode>
| <exif:WhiteBalance>0</exif:WhiteBalance>
| <exifigitalZoomRatio>3072/3072</exifigitalZoomRatio>
| <exif:SceneCaptureType>0</exif:SceneCaptureType>
| <exif:Flash rdfarseType="Resource">
| <exif:Fired>False</exif:Fired>
| <exif:Return>0</exif:Return>
| <exif:Mode>3</exif:Mode>
| <exif:Function>False</exif:Function>
| <exif:RedEyeMode>True</exif:RedEyeMode>
| </exif:Flash>
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlnsdf="http://ns.adobe.com/pdf/1.3/">
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlnshotoshop="http://ns.adobe.com/photoshop/1.0/">
| <photoshop:History></photoshop:History>
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlns:tiff="http://ns.adobe.com/tiff/1.0/">
| <tiff:Make>Canon</tiff:Make>
| <tiff:Model>Canon PowerShot A620</tiff:Model>
| <tiff:XResolution>180/1</tiff:XResolution>
| <tiff:YResolution>180/1</tiff:YResolution>
| <tiff:ResolutionUnit>2</tiff:ResolutionUnit>
| <tiff:YCbCrPositioning>1</tiff:YCbCrPositioning>
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlns:xap="http://ns.adobe.com/xap/1.0/">
| <xap:CreateDate>2007-05-24T17:41:20+01:00</xap:CreateDate>
| <xap:ModifyDate>2007-05-24T17:41:22+01:00</xap:ModifyDate>
| <xap:MetadataDate>2007-05-24T17:41:22+01:00</xap:MetadataDate>
| <xap:CreatorTool>Adobe Photoshop CS Windows</xap:CreatorTool>
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlns:stRef="http://ns.adobe.com/xap/1.0/sType/ResourceRef#" xmlns:xapMM="http://ns.adobe.com/xap/1.0/mm/">
| <xapMMerivedFrom rdfarseType="Resource">
| <stRef:documentID>adobe:docidhotoshop:f6b0285f-0a0a-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7</stRef:documentID>
| <stRef:instanceID>uuid:63e9333c-0a0c-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7</stRef:instanceID>
| </xapMMerivedFrom>
| <xapMMocumentID>adobe:docidhotoshop:367c54b5-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7</xapMMocumentID>
| </rdfescription>
| <rdfescription rdf:about="uuid:367c54b9-0a0d-11dc-b952-be0bcc6c30e7" xmlns:dc="DCMI Metadata Terms">
| <dc:format>image/jpeg</dc:format>
| </rdfescription>
| </rdf:RDF>
|</x:xmpmeta>

*** Marker: APP2 (xFFE2) ***
OFFSET: 0x000046E3
Length = 3160
Identifier = [ICC_PROFILE]
ICC Profile:
Marker Number = 1 of 1
Profile Size : 3144 bytes
Preferred CMM Type : 'Lino' (0x4C696E6F)
Profile Version : 0.2.1.0 (0x02100000)
Profile Device/Class : Display Device profile ('mntr' (0x6D6E7472))
Data Colour Space : rgbData ('RGB ' (0x52474220))
Profile connection space (PCS) : 'XYZ ' (0x58595A20)
Profile creation date : 1998-02-09 06:49:00
Profile file signature : 'acsp' (0x61637370)
Primary platform : Microsoft Corporation ('MSFT' (0x4D534654))
Profile flags : 0x00000000
Profile flags > Profile not embedded
Profile flags > Profile can't be used independently of embedded
Device Manufacturer : 'IEC ' (0x49454320)
Device Model : 'sRGB' (0x73524742)
Device attributes : 0x00000000_00000000
Device attributes > Reflective
Device attributes > Glossy
Device attributes > Media polarity = negative
Device attributes > Black & white media
Rendering intent : Perceptual
Profile creator : 'HP ' (0x48502020)
Profile ID : 0x00000000_00000000_00000000_00000000

*** Marker: APP14 (xFFEE) ***
OFFSET: 0x0000533D
Length = 14
DCTEncodeVersion = 100
APP14Flags0 = 16384
APP14Flags1 = 0
ColorTransform = 1 [YCbCr]

*** Marker: DQT (xFFDB) ***
Define a Quantization Table.
OFFSET: 0x0000534D
Table length = 132
----
Precision=8 bits
Destination ID=0 (Luminance)
DQT, Row #0: 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 
DQT, Row #1: 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 
DQT, Row #2: 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 
DQT, Row #3: 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 3 
DQT, Row #4: 1 1 1 1 2 2 3 3 
DQT, Row #5: 1 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #6: 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #7: 2 2 2 3 3 3 3 3 
Approx quality factor = 98.11 (scaling=3.79 variance=4.10)
----
Precision=8 bits
Destination ID=1 (Chrominance)
DQT, Row #0: 1 1 1 2 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #1: 1 1 1 2 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #2: 1 1 2 3 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #3: 2 2 3 3 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #4: 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #5: 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #6: 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 
DQT, Row #7: 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 
Approx quality factor = 98.36 (scaling=3.29 variance=0.42)

*** Marker: SOF0 (Baseline DCT) (xFFC0) ***
OFFSET: 0x000053D3
Frame header length = 17
Precision = 8
Number of Lines = 2304
Samples per Line = 3072
Image Size = 3072 x 2304
Raw Image Orientation = Landscape
Number of Img components = 3
Component[1]: ID=0x01, Samp Fac=0x11 (Subsamp 1 x 1), Quant Tbl Sel=0x00 (Lum: Y)
Component[2]: ID=0x02, Samp Fac=0x11 (Subsamp 1 x 1), Quant Tbl Sel=0x01 (Chrom: Cb)
Component[3]: ID=0x03, Samp Fac=0x11 (Subsamp 1 x 1), Quant Tbl Sel=0x01 (Chrom: Cr)

*** Marker: DRI (Restart Interval) (xFFDD) ***
OFFSET: 0x000053E6
Length = 4
interval = 384

*** Marker: DHT (Define Huffman Table) (xFFC4) ***
OFFSET: 0x000053EC
Huffman table length = 257
----
Destination ID = 0
Class = 0 (DC / Lossless Table)
Codes of length 01 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 02 bits (001 total): 05 
Codes of length 03 bits (004 total): 04 06 07 08 
Codes of length 04 bits (003 total): 00 03 09 
Codes of length 05 bits (001 total): 02 
Codes of length 06 bits (001 total): 01 
Codes of length 07 bits (001 total): 0A 
Codes of length 08 bits (001 total): 0B 
Codes of length 09 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 10 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 11 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 12 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 13 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 14 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 15 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 16 bits (000 total): 
Total number of codes: 012

----
Destination ID = 1
Class = 0 (DC / Lossless Table)
Codes of length 01 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 02 bits (003 total): 00 04 05 
Codes of length 03 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 04 bits (003 total): 01 03 06 
Codes of length 05 bits (001 total): 02 
Codes of length 06 bits (001 total): 07 
Codes of length 07 bits (001 total): 08 
Codes of length 08 bits (001 total): 09 
Codes of length 09 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 10 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 11 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 12 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 13 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 14 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 15 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 16 bits (000 total): 
Total number of codes: 010

----
Destination ID = 0
Class = 1 (AC Table)
Codes of length 01 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 02 bits (001 total): 04 
Codes of length 03 bits (001 total): 00 
Codes of length 04 bits (004 total): 01 03 05 06 
Codes of length 05 bits (004 total): 11 21 31 14 
Codes of length 06 bits (009 total): F0 41 51 61 71 81 13 24 07 
Codes of length 07 bits (009 total): 91 A1 B1 C1 02 23 34 15 08 
Codes of length 08 bits (004 total): D1 E1 44 54 
Codes of length 09 bits (006 total): F1 12 33 64 25 16 
Codes of length 10 bits (006 total): 22 32 43 74 35 09 
Codes of length 11 bits (005 total): 82 A2 84 45 17 
Codes of length 12 bits (007 total): 42 52 53 94 55 65 26 
Codes of length 13 bits (009 total): 62 72 92 B2 63 A4 75 36 18 
Codes of length 14 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 15 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 16 bits (039 total): C2 85 46 56 D2 B4 95 66 76 0A E2 73 C4 A5 86 27 
19 F2 83 D4 B5 C5 D3 D5 96 A6 B6 C6 93 A3 E4 37 
47 B3 F4 E5 F6 57 1A 
Total number of codes: 104

----
Destination ID = 1
Class = 1 (AC Table)
Codes of length 01 bits (000 total): 
Codes of length 02 bits (001 total): 00 
Codes of length 03 bits (002 total): 01 04 
Codes of length 04 bits (003 total): 02 03 05 
Codes of length 05 bits (006 total): F0 11 21 31 13 14 
Codes of length 06 bits (003 total): 41 51 06 
Codes of length 07 bits (005 total): 61 32 23 33 15 
Codes of length 08 bits (005 total): 81 91 F1 12 24 
Codes of length 09 bits (007 total): 71 A1 C1 D1 43 34 07 
Codes of length 10 bits (003 total): E1 22 16 
Codes of length 11 bits (004 total): B1 53 44 25 
Codes of length 12 bits (002 total): 63 54 
Codes of length 13 bits (001 total): 35 
Codes of length 14 bits (001 total): 42 
Codes of length 15 bits (001 total): 73 
Codes of length 16 bits (017 total): 64 08 74 17 26 52 83 A3 93 B3 45 55 62 72 92 A2 
C3 
Total number of codes: 061


*** Marker: SOS (Start of Scan) (xFFDA) ***
OFFSET: 0x000054EF
Scan header length = 12
Number of img components = 3
Component[1]: selector=0x01, table=0(DC),0(AC)
Component[2]: selector=0x02, table=1(DC),1(AC)
Component[3]: selector=0x03, table=1(DC),1(AC)
Spectral selection = 0 .. 63
Successive approximation = 0x00


*** Decoding SCAN Data ***
OFFSET: 0x000054FD
Scan Decode Mode: Full IDCT (AC + DC)

Scan Data encountered marker 0xFFD9 @ 0x001C8694.0

Compression stats:
Compression Ratio: 2868.25:1
Bits per pixel: 0.01:1

Huffman code histogram stats:
Huffman Table: (Dest ID: 0, Class: DC)
# codes of length 01 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 02 bits: 20114 ( 18%)
# codes of length 03 bits: 67671 ( 61%)
# codes of length 04 bits: 15139 ( 14%)
# codes of length 05 bits: 3462 ( 3%)
# codes of length 06 bits: 3045 ( 3%)
# codes of length 07 bits: 1114 ( 1%)
# codes of length 08 bits: 47 ( 0%)
# codes of length 09 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 10 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 11 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 12 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 13 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 14 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 15 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 16 bits: 0 ( 0%)

Huffman Table: (Dest ID: 1, Class: DC)
# codes of length 01 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 02 bits: 146866 ( 66%)
# codes of length 03 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 04 bits: 52731 ( 24%)
# codes of length 05 bits: 13942 ( 6%)
# codes of length 06 bits: 6145 ( 3%)
# codes of length 07 bits: 1412 ( 1%)
# codes of length 08 bits: 88 ( 0%)
# codes of length 09 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 10 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 11 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 12 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 13 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 14 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 15 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 16 bits: 0 ( 0%)

Huffman Table: (Dest ID: 0, Class: AC)
# codes of length 01 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 02 bits: 216397 ( 18%)
# codes of length 03 bits: 110590 ( 9%)
# codes of length 04 bits: 366201 ( 31%)
# codes of length 05 bits: 176491 ( 15%)
# codes of length 06 bits: 173857 ( 15%)
# codes of length 07 bits: 84925 ( 7%)
# codes of length 08 bits: 20211 ( 2%)
# codes of length 09 bits: 14985 ( 1%)
# codes of length 10 bits: 6163 ( 1%)
# codes of length 11 bits: 2628 ( 0%)
# codes of length 12 bits: 2181 ( 0%)
# codes of length 13 bits: 1180 ( 0%)
# codes of length 14 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 15 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 16 bits: 699 ( 0%)

Huffman Table: (Dest ID: 1, Class: AC)
# codes of length 01 bits: 0 ( 0%)
# codes of length 02 bits: 221173 ( 31%)
# codes of length 03 bits: 152288 ( 21%)
# codes of length 04 bits: 129751 ( 18%)
# codes of length 05 bits: 125540 ( 17%)
# codes of length 06 bits: 27124 ( 4%)
# codes of length 07 bits: 32200 ( 4%)
# codes of length 08 bits: 15571 ( 2%)
# codes of length 09 bits: 9967 ( 1%)
# codes of length 10 bits: 1871 ( 0%)
# codes of length 11 bits: 1548 ( 0%)
# codes of length 12 bits: 307 ( 0%)
# codes of length 13 bits: 124 ( 0%)
# codes of length 14 bits: 45 ( 0%)
# codes of length 15 bits: 52 ( 0%)
# codes of length 16 bits: 226 ( 0%)

YCC clipping in DC:
Y component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]
Cb component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]
Cr component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]

RGB clipping in DC:
R component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]
G component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]
B component: [<0= 0] [>255= 0]

Average Pixel Luminance (Y):
Y=[113] (range: 0..255)

Brightest Pixel Search:
YCC=[ 1027, 3, 0] RGB=[255,255,255] @ MCU[249,159]

Finished Decoding SCAN Data
Number of RESTART markers decoded: 287
Next position in scan buffer: Offset 0x001C8693.1


*** Marker: EOI (End of Image) (xFFD9) ***
OFFSET: 0x001C8694


*** Embedded JPEG Thumbnail ***
Offset: 0x0000048C
Length: 0x00001FF6 (8182)

* Embedded Thumb Marker: SOI

* Embedded Thumb Marker: APP0
Length = 16

* Embedded Thumb Marker: APP13
Length = 12

* Embedded Thumb Marker: APP14
Length = 14

* Embedded Thumb Marker: DQT
Length = 132
----
Precision=8 bits
Destination ID=0 (Luminance, typically)
DQT, Row #0: 12 8 8 12 17 21 24 17 
DQT, Row #1: 8 9 9 11 15 19 12 12 
DQT, Row #2: 8 9 10 12 19 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #3: 12 11 12 21 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #4: 17 15 19 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #5: 21 19 12 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #6: 24 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #7: 17 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 
----
Precision=8 bits
Destination ID=1 (Chrominance, typically)
DQT, Row #0: 13 11 13 16 20 20 17 17 
DQT, Row #1: 11 14 14 14 14 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #2: 13 14 14 14 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #3: 16 14 14 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #4: 20 14 12 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #5: 20 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #6: 17 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 
DQT, Row #7: 17 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 

* Embedded Thumb Marker: SOF
Frame header length = 17
Precision = 8
Number of Lines = 120
Samples per Line = 160
Image Size = 160 x 120

* Embedded Thumb Marker: DRI
Length = 4

* Embedded Thumb Marker: DHT
Length = 319

* Embedded Thumb Marker: SOS
Skipping scan data
Skipped 7641 bytes

* Embedded Thumb Marker: EOI

* Embedded Thumb Signature: 01C2DDA29A1B5DCCD5E217CF9C558A62

*** Searching Compression Signatures ***

Signature: 01DADDC4908E9BA57CC067EEAD54E67D
Signature (Rotated): 01DADDC4908E9BA57CC067EEAD54E67D
File Offset: 0 bytes
Chroma subsampling: 1x1
EXIF Make/Model: OK [Canon] [Canon PowerShot A620]
EXIF Makernotes: NONE
EXIF Software: OK [Adobe Photoshop CS Windows]

Searching Compression Signatures: (3347 built-in, 0 user(*) )

EXIF.Make / Software EXIF.Model Quality Subsamp Match?
------------------------- ----------------------------------- ---------------- --------------
SW :[Adobe Photoshop ] [Save As 12 ] 

NOTE: EXIF Software field recognized as from editor
Based on the analysis of compression characteristics and EXIF metadata:

CLASS 1: Image is processed/edited

*** Additional Info ***
NOTE: Data exists after EOF, range: 0x001C8696-0x001C886E (472 bytes)


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 6, 2017)

Is your question .. "can EXIF be changed?"

the answer is ... just use an EXIF Editor.
just google  "EXIF Editor" for examples of free programs and ones you can buy.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 6, 2017)

There is the file date creation time that is often changed in the computer. Then there is the EXIF data that has the date taken from the camera. 

As long as the camera had the correct date set at the time it was being used and nobody went in to intentionally change that data - then what your EXIF reads is the date the image was taken:
[DateTimeOriginal ] = "2007:05:03 13:29:51"
[DateTimeDigitized ] = "2007:05:03 13:29:51"

So it was modified 5/27/2007 but was taken on 5/3/2007. That sounds like a reasonable difference so the camera date was probably correct.


----------

